# Triforce Heroes Player Finder



## Cress (Oct 22, 2015)

Fill out this form once to get added to the list!

```
Username:
IGN:
FC:
Region:
Time Zone:
```
After that, just post here whenever you want to play with members.

List of Members:

Username: PuffeKirby21
IGN: BanZelda
FC: 3523-2203-4038
Region: NA
Time Zone: PST

Username: Hyogo
IGN: Hyogo
FC: 5344-0912-5054
Region: Europe
Time Zone: GMT

Username: Gracelia
IGN: Gracelia
FC: 5429-7984-8948
Region: NA
Time Zone: EST


Username: Li.
IGN: Li
FC: 5000-2972-6529
Region: NA
Time Zone: EST


Username: Ruto
IGN: 8
FC: 2595-0593-7454
Region: Europe
Time Zone: GMT


Username: TheBigJC7777777
IGN: JCnator
FC: 4124-5032-5582
Region: NA
Time Zone: EST


Username: ZeldaSylveon
IGN: Nacy*
FC: 3222-6054-9486
Region: NA
Time Zone: EST


Username: Role
IGN: Roel
FC: 4914-6028-1789
Region: NA
Time Zone: -

Username: HoopaHoop
IGN: Hoopa
FC: 3669-0543-1757
Region: NA
Time Zone: PDT

Username: NebulaDark
IGN: Nebula
FC: 0774-5319-1816
Region: Europe
Time Zone: CET

Username: SkyDragneel77
IGN: Zeref
FC: 4124-5191-2121
Region: North America
Time Zone: UTC-5:00

Username: Cirom
IGN: Cirom
FC: 0903-2726-4494
Region: Europe
Time Zone: GMT

Username: frijitzu
IGN: Leah
FC: 4425-1939-1023
Region: UK
Time Zone: GMT

Username: KainAronoele
IGN: Kain
FC: 2466 3346 1408
Region: NA
Time Zone: EST


----------



## JasonBurrows (Oct 23, 2015)

An honest question here... Is The Legend of Zelda: Tri-Force Heroes a normal or spin-off Legend of Zelda title?


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 23, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> An honest question here... Is The Legend of Zelda: Tri-Force Heroes a normal or spin-off Legend of Zelda title?


...I guess it's both really, but it's fun nonetheless.

I'm from Europe, friendcode is on the side.


----------



## Gracelia (Oct 24, 2015)

In-game name: Gracelia (Formerly Link... such wow #1 original name.. lol)
FC: 5429-7984-8948
Region: NA
Play-times: whenever, i am on EST time. can always send me a VM/PM to invite and what not 

actually hoping to find 1 more to play in about 20 minutes if anyone is down! only on 2nd dungeon but grinding nonetheless~


----------



## JasonBurrows (Oct 24, 2015)

To whichever three are the best at this game on the whole of TBT... You are a Tri-Force to be reckoned with... XD


----------



## Li. (Oct 24, 2015)

Hello! If anyone would like to play some Tri-Force Heroes sometime!

In-Game Name: Li
FC: 5000-2972-6529
Region: NA
Play-Times: EST


----------



## Ruto (Oct 24, 2015)

If anyone wants to play just send me a message. I'll be on most of the time <:

In-Game Name: 8
FC: On the side
Region: Europe
Play-Times: GMT


----------



## JCnator (Oct 24, 2015)

A little late to the party, but nevertheless up for some multiplayer shenanigans, especially around 7PM and 10PM EST on weekdays, and nearly anytime between 10AM and 10PM on weekends and holidays. In case you're interested playing with me, feel free to message me.

In-Game Name: JCnator
Friend Code: 4124-5032-5582
Region: NA (Canada)
Possible play times: 7PM-10PM on weekdays, 10AM-10PM on weekends and holidays
Timezone: EST


----------



## ZeldaSylveon (Oct 24, 2015)

In-Game Name: Nacy(star icon)
Friend Code: in side bar
Region:NA (US)
Possible play times:After 3pm on weekdays, anytime weekends
Timezone: EST


----------



## Loriii (Oct 24, 2015)

In-Game Name: Roel
Friend Code: 4914-6028-1789
Region: US/NA
Playtime: Anytime. There's no set time that I play the game. Just vm/pm me if you want.


----------



## Cress (Oct 25, 2015)

Okay added a makeshift list, may separate it into regions later.
Anyone online want to play now?


----------



## Gracelia (Oct 25, 2015)

I'll be online later, but not now. Going to go ahead and add everyone on the roster so far! Also, if you can please update the FC on my info to the correct one: 5301-0559-0330 
n__n


----------



## JCnator (Oct 25, 2015)

I'll be up online in-game between in an half-hour (4:10 PM EST), in case anyone wants to play with me. I'll be waiting until 5:30PM EST for players.


----------



## Cress (Oct 25, 2015)

Added both of you and if Gracelia isn't on, another one of my friends just bought the game so we can have 3 people! ^_^


----------



## Gracelia (Oct 25, 2015)

I can be on in about 25minutes~!


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 25, 2015)

Username: Hyogo
IGN: Hyogo
FC: 5344-0912-5054
Region: Europe
Time Zone: GMT

Just fixin' for ya! 

I really need to get a Keese wing for the Energy outfit, fak


----------



## JCnator (Oct 25, 2015)

@Gracelia & @PuffleKirby: I'll be hosting the room starting at 4:45PM EST in that case. See you there!


----------



## Cress (Oct 25, 2015)

What world are you on? I'm up to 7 but I need a lot of materials from other worlds so I don't care where we play at.


----------



## JCnator (Oct 25, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> What world are you on? I'm up to 7 but I need a lot of materials from other worlds so I don't care where we play at.



I only cleared the first world so far in solo, but thought it would be better just sticking to multiplayer as much as possible, since there's no completion bonus for completing every mission on solo, according to The Completionist review of it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

My room has just opened now, so you can come in!


----------



## Gracelia (Oct 25, 2015)

Coming on now. I'm up to Fortress, world 4/5? It doesn't matter to me what worlds either. 
I don't see you both added, please make sure it's this FC:
*5429-7984-8948* (also going to go ahead and update my side bar, just that I have two DS)

edit- wow now I realized why it was the wrong FC. I copied the wrong one in my earlier post and didn't even realize it! Sorry guys!


----------



## JCnator (Oct 25, 2015)

Alright. I'll exit the lobby, so I can add a friend code. I'll be back shortly.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Back online now.


----------



## Gracelia (Oct 25, 2015)

Not sure if it's the same for you guys, but it's really laggy for me, lol


----------



## Cress (Oct 25, 2015)

Gracelia said:


> Not sure if it's the same for you guys, but it's really laggy for me, lol



Oh yeah it's terrible. :/


----------



## Gracelia (Oct 25, 2015)

Okay, looks like it got better!


----------



## Cress (Oct 25, 2015)

Are you going to rejoin?


----------



## JCnator (Oct 25, 2015)

Guys, I think PuffleKirby will have to be the host for this round, since Gracelia didn't came back now.


----------



## Gracelia (Oct 25, 2015)

...Conveniently getting bombarded with all these errors.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I had to reset my settings, but going to try and join now. It's been working fine (for all my other multi experiences) til now. You'll have to add me though, Puffle


----------



## Cress (Oct 25, 2015)

Okay it's open.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"You do not have an internet connection." .-.


----------



## Gracelia (Oct 25, 2015)

Woohoo :,)


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 25, 2015)

gg Triforce :U

still bummed out it's region locked for Online even 8(


----------



## Gracelia (Oct 25, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> gg Triforce :U
> 
> still bummed out it's region locked for Online even 8(



Really?! Wow, GG u_u, that sucks


----------



## suede (Oct 25, 2015)

Anyone in Europe that wanna do some challenges in the Ice Cavern?


----------



## Cress (Oct 25, 2015)

I keep getting the materials I don't need gah.
I have another friend that wants to join Gracelia if you want to continue.


----------



## Gracelia (Oct 25, 2015)

Oh okay, LOL I'll wait.


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 25, 2015)

Gracelia said:


> Really?! Wow, GG u_u, that sucks


Yep, apparently to lessen down lag issues, it sucks though :c



suede said:


> Anyone in Europe that wanna do some challenges in the Ice Cavern?


I wanna, but I aint done any levels in Ice Cavern yet :c

Trying to get me that Energy suit before anything tho, it looks hella nice and gives a nice buff *^*


----------



## Gracelia (Oct 25, 2015)

Lagging really bad now, I can't even move off that platform lol T_T

- - - Post Merge - - -

Had to d/c it since it wasn't improving, if you're still playing I can try to look for lobby again


----------



## Ruto (Oct 26, 2015)

I'm going to be on all day if anyone from Europe wants to play


----------



## suede (Oct 26, 2015)

Ruto said:


> I'm going to be on all day if anyone from Europe wants to play



I'm gonna do some of the Fortess challenges if you wanna join!  (but don't we need 1 more player)


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 26, 2015)

I wanna do these things badly but lmao, still aint done Ice Cavern.


----------



## suede (Oct 26, 2015)

I just finished the last of the Ice Cavern challenges this morning. But then again I have been playing way too much.
How far have you guys gotten in the game?


----------



## JCnator (Oct 26, 2015)

I'll be hosting a room for some more multiplayer shenanigan, starting at 7PM EST. Can't wait for that!


----------



## Ruto (Oct 26, 2015)

I'm trying to get some materials on the ice cavern but I can move onto any area if anyone wants to play now


----------



## Cress (Oct 26, 2015)

There's mainence right now and it ends at 7 PM PST (About 3 hours from now) so you can't exactly make any rooms. On any game. 3DS or Wii U. :/


----------



## Ruto (Oct 26, 2015)

Oh, I wondered why I kept getting errors 
Single player grinding isn't half as enjoyable


----------



## HoopaHoop (Oct 27, 2015)

can i join too pls? i just got this game like today

Username: HoopaHoop
IGN: Hoopa
FC: 3669-0543-1757
Region: NA
Time Zone: PDT


----------



## Nebuladark (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm gonna get the game tomorrow I fill the form 1 moment,

Username: NebulaDark
IGN: Nebula (Don't have the game but that's gonna be my ign)
FC: 0774-5319-1816
Region: Europe
Time Zone: CET


----------



## Cress (Oct 28, 2015)

Okay the list is updatede now.


----------



## SkyDragneel77 (Oct 30, 2015)

Username: SkyDragneel77
IGN: Zeref
FC: 4124-5191-2121
Region: North America
Time Zone: UTC-5:00
Playtime: Mon-Thurs best between 5:30-9:00, save Wednesday (Not available from 6:45-8:00). Weekends/Friday. most anytime, depending on my schedule.


----------



## lars708 (Nov 3, 2015)

Why is this game's online mode region locked T-T It makes no sense! Smh


----------



## Cirom (Nov 4, 2015)

Haha, I'm totally in for this! ;D

Region: Europe (GMT Timezone)
IGN: Cirom
All the other information is right to your left. [<]


----------



## Loriii (Nov 7, 2015)

I've finished the game, completed the challenges and gotten all costumes. If anyone wants to play or need help for specific level or challenge, feel free to send me a vm/pm (info on the first page). I'll be glad to play with you 



Spoiler: solo














Spoiler: multiplayer


----------



## fridjitzu (Nov 10, 2015)

Username: frijitzu
IGN: Leah
FC: 4425-1939-1023
Region: UK
Time Zone: GMT

I tend to play between 7pm and 11pm GMT (after work  )

If I could find some people to regularly play with that'd be great too, get some skype action going on >__<


----------



## Zuckerlovelife (Nov 10, 2015)

My info is on the left, I'm just looking for some people to help with coliseum. I know it's cheating but I need the sword master suit 
Pm me if you're interested in helping


----------



## Cirom (Nov 10, 2015)

You do realise the game's netplay is region-locked, right? Can't exactly help you without knowing your region.


----------



## Cress (Nov 10, 2015)

Okay everything is updated now.


----------



## KainAronoele (Nov 23, 2015)

Username: KainAronoele
IGN: Kain
FC: 2466 3346 1408
Region: NA
Time Zone: EST


----------



## Gracelia (Dec 1, 2015)

hype! the dlc is coming tomorrow... you know what that means~

http://www.zeldainformer.com/news/tomorrows-tri-force-heroes-dlc-patch-release-notes-and-server-maintenance-t


----------



## Cress (Dec 1, 2015)

> -A new method for obtaining Friendly Tokens will be added.*Friendly Tokens can be obtained from the street vendor after Princess Styla’s curse has been lifted.


Yee, now I don't have to reset my spare DSes to get those outfits (I have friends who could play the game, but thy don't want to. It takes like 5 minutes, why are they so resistant???)


> -Players with similar styles of play will be matched up (teamed up) more frequently during online play.
> -Users will be matched up with other players based on their answers to a series of questions prior to being matched up.


This is interesting, seeing that it's almost impossible to find random people online anyways. The region lock is really dumb. -_-


----------



## Loriii (Dec 2, 2015)

Gracelia said:


> hype! the dlc is coming tomorrow... you know what that means~
> 
> http://www.zeldainformer.com/news/tomorrows-tri-force-heroes-dlc-patch-release-notes-and-server-maintenance-t



I can't wait for this. Hopefully it goes live within an hour or so, after the maintenance.

Oh, It's already up! Time to download it now


----------



## Gracelia (Dec 2, 2015)

Going in for Den of Trials, anyone want to join? There's one spot, for US region

full x


----------



## Loriii (Dec 3, 2015)

I just finished den of trials solo and went through it again using fierce deity, but for some reason, I had an easier time beating it the first time using spin attack attire. Now, I'm gonna try multiplayer.


----------



## Cress (Dec 3, 2015)

I got to the very last floor in the Den of Trials.
That boss is way harder than the final boss. ;_;


----------



## Hyoshido (Dec 3, 2015)

It's funny because I've not even finished the game (Not much motives to do so, also because my friend's a salt mine when it comes to this game if people mess up even once lmao)

But I'll totes go download the update now, hopefully getting the new suits won't be much of an issue.

Anyone from Europe wanna play, hit me up, I still need to finish the main game haha.


----------



## KainAronoele (Dec 3, 2015)

My group could not beat the sand/desert room for the life of us D: tried like 5 or 6 times. But eventually I had to go..
Do we have to do it ALL over again, or does it allow you to start from where whoever has passed them the least?
Ex. I'm 2 rooms from boss, blue is 5 rooms from boss, and red is 6. Would we start where Red finished?


----------



## Gracelia (Dec 3, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> My group could not beat the sand/desert room for the life of us D: tried like 5 or 6 times. But eventually I had to go..
> Do we have to do it ALL over again, or does it allow you to start from where whoever has passed them the least?
> Ex. I'm 2 rooms from boss, blue is 5 rooms from boss, and red is 6. Would we start where Red finished?



I think you start off with whoever is furthest in the dungeon, so.. you, with 2 rooms from Boss. I could be wrong since I kind of read really quickly, but if you start up the Den of Trials & talk to the clown, he will let you know x
(UNLESS... he's gone)~!!


----------



## Cress (Dec 3, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> My group could not beat the sand/desert room for the life of us D: tried like 5 or 6 times. But eventually I had to go..
> Do we have to do it ALL over again, or does it allow you to start from where whoever has passed them the least?
> Ex. I'm 2 rooms from boss, blue is 5 rooms from boss, and red is 6. Would we start where Red finished?



It starts from whoever has the least progress. But it's split between every 5 floors/every section, so you start from the further room the person with the least progress has (if that makes sense.)
Example: I was playing with randoms. Me and 1 other random got up to section 6/the Desert section. The third person only got to section 3/the Volcano section, so we had to start from there. It sucks. :/


----------



## Gracelia (Dec 3, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> It starts from whoever has the least progress. But it's split between every 5 floors/every section, so you start from the further room the person with the least progress has (if that makes sense.)
> Example: I was playing with randoms. Me and 1 other random got up to section 6/the Desert section. The third person only got to section 3/the Volcano section, so we had to start from there. It sucks. :/



ahh yeah! sorry haha, i knew i read something about progress.. being farthest (which .. ok make no sense now) or the least, i just mashed A.


----------



## KainAronoele (Dec 4, 2015)

Ah, thanks! Yeah, still kinda sucks, but at least it doesn't make you start ALL over @ .@
Think I'ma try my luck at it again.


----------



## KainAronoele (Dec 4, 2015)

I just can't beat the last stage for desert... Randoms or myself. Is there a trick of I just suck? xD the skellies are like all up on you when trying to gust them off their rides. A few times I've got them all off, but then they throw those black things right at my water and it kills me v .v
Wish Christmas was here so I can play with my friends xD


----------



## Hyoshido (Dec 4, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Wish Christmas was here so I can play with my friends xD


Same here tbh, not all that many Europe players on here with this game :c

I just wanna do Den of Trials but I don't really trust randomers and I don't really wanna mess up infront of randomers lmao.


----------



## Loriii (Dec 4, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> I just can't beat the last stage for desert... Randoms or myself. Is there a trick of I just suck? xD the skellies are like all up on you when trying to gust them off their rides. A few times I've got them all off, but then they throw those black things right at my water and it kills me v .v
> Wish Christmas was here so I can play with my friends xD



Spin attack attire then totem. They both only need two Links. For skulls, just spin attack and for the spear guy, throw the link who has spin attire while he's charging the sword.  They'll die in one or two hits. If you aren't sure, you can totem up to three links for the spear guy and just use spin attack without throwing. Make sure the one who has spin attire is always on top.



PuffleKirby21 said:


> I got to the very last floor in the Den of Trials.
> That boss is way harder than the final boss. ;_;



I've tried that last part using Spin Attack Attire, Sword Master Suit, Hammerwear and Boomeranger. I would say boomeranger is the safest since you can keep your distance while attacking them. SMS is also good even without the full health since the sword has longer reach. Hammer is probably the most powerful though a bit risky to use. Sometimes, you'll just end up stunning them and if that happens, you have to be quick to be able to hit them again.


----------



## KainAronoele (Dec 4, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Same here tbh, not all that many Europe players on here with this game :c
> 
> I just wanna do Den of Trials but I don't really trust randomers and I don't really wanna mess up infront of randomers lmao.



I didn't even know it was region locked for a while v .v

Now we're stuck on the last room > .<
Those damn dragons!


----------



## Gracelia (Dec 4, 2015)

Yep, playing with randoms is definitely an interesting time. It sucks that there's no way to add some of them, cause I met some really good players who seem to be funny (yea, somehow you can be funny with just emotes). We all troll around 

I think I've only now made it to the 2nd stage of desert or something like it. uwu Can't play til my friends are all on, I don't think I'm down to start over w/ some randoms atm XD.

GL on the last room there, Kain!


----------



## KainAronoele (Dec 4, 2015)

Any 2 US peeps on that can help me finish the last area on Den of Trials?


----------



## KainAronoele (Dec 5, 2015)

Anyone wanna go hunting for Lineback materials?


----------



## Cress (Dec 5, 2015)

Role said:


> I've tried that last part using Spin Attack Attire, Sword Master Suit, Hammerwear and Boomeranger. I would say boomeranger is the safest since you can keep your distance while attacking them. SMS is also good even without the full health since the sword has longer reach. Hammer is probably the most powerful though a bit risky to use. Sometimes, you'll just end up stunning them and if that happens, you have to be quick to be able to hit them again.



I actually beat it a bit after posting that, but thanks anyways!


----------



## Hyoshido (Dec 5, 2015)

This Den of trials stuff is hella rough.
All I'm getting is either dumb players or selfish people who leave if anyone is in a zone behind theirs.

I only managed to get to the last floor once, my god.


----------



## KainAronoele (Dec 5, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> This Den of trials stuff is hella rough.
> All I'm getting is either dumb players or selfish people who leave if anyone is in a zone behind theirs.
> 
> I only managed to get to the last floor once, my god.



Yeah, it can be tough to get through it v .v just this morning I was finally able to beat it, all 3 of us did apparently.
But from all the fails I think we were all a lil too excited xD Surprisingly we didn't die at all through the 3 stages, so we had 3 tries, and our last life we were able to defeat the boss. Was a good feeling ^^
Sometimes you have to be selfish though, or you'll never finish it //cough
I did help about 5 ppl get from Forest, or near Forest, to almost the end in the process @ .@
I'd say, aside from the last area, Desert was the hardest for me (and for many others it seemed)


----------



## Cress (Dec 22, 2015)

A new update just came out a few minutes ago with no announcement at all.
Apparently Hero Points were added which you can use to buy materials. I don't have the update yet since the eShop is having maitnence so I don't know how you get or use them.
Also other changes were made so those "other changes" may be on their website.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Okay so you get the points for finishing a level if you didn't vote for it. Basically a way to make people not ragequit because their level wasn't chosen.
Also something about the Bear Minimum outfit will be upgraded once you get 30 Hero Points? Sounds interesting!


----------



## lars708 (Dec 22, 2015)

Such a shame that this game is region locked, i would have bought it if it was not but this just sucks a lot...


----------



## Rasha (Dec 22, 2015)

I'm having an error as well. guess all we can do now is wait for nintendo to fix it.
after that I would like find someone to play with here on tbt! I've been playing for days and I've already unlocked most of the areas! I only really need some friendly tokens..

- - - Post Merge - - -



lars708 said:


> Such a shame that this game is region locked, i would have bought it if it was not but this just sucks a lot...



you can still play it online with "unknown heroes" lmao
sorry, Lars. I'm as mad as you are


----------



## Loriii (Dec 22, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> A new update just came out a few minutes ago with no announcement at all.
> Apparently Hero Points were added which you can use to buy materials. I don't have the update yet since the eShop is having maitnence so I don't know how you get or use them.
> Also other changes were made so those "other changes" may be on their website.
> 
> ...



This is good news but I already got all the outfits. I'm still curious how hero points work though, and probably try to upgrade Bear Minimum for completion. I heard that it's kinda similar to the one you get at the end of the game and also, your hero points aren't permanent? I'm not sure.



Bahamut said:


> I'm having an error as well. guess all we can do now is wait for nintendo to fix it.
> after that I would like find someone to play with here on tbt! I've been playing for days and I've already unlocked most of the areas! I only really need some friendly tokens..



We could probably play some time if you want or if you need help with challenges even with another random or one more person here on tbt c:


----------



## Raidein (Mar 5, 2016)

Username: Raidein
IGN: Rai
FC: 4184 - 2453 - 5026
Region: UK/EU
Time Zone: GMT (It's 4AM while I wrote this post.)

Please respond to me if you want to play! If you want to contact me, I have a discord server. https://discord.gg/0r4uydxP9BkrGkwY

(Crap. Didn't realize I bumped the thread. Whoops)


----------

